# Spook Splash & Dog Olympics, Ft. Myers, FL 10/23 - 10/25



## Sassy Girl (Sep 19, 2008)

Join Splash Dogs and the Southwest Florida Dog Diving Club for and event you don't want to miss! Spook Splash & Dog Olympics has something for everyone, with open practice for newcomers, several competition waves, super vertical competition and the annual dog olympics. So whether you are an experienced flyer or just beginning to take off, your dog can be a Splash Dog!

Register Online or onsite. For more Information on Spook Splash visit:
http://www.splashdogs.com/events/reg...Myers10-23.php


----------

